# How do I  make chicken nuggets?



## mateix (Mar 31, 2004)

I saw them in the supermaket but,how tyo make nuggets?where it comes from?thanks,bye


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 31, 2004)

Nuggets of what? Chicken nuggets?


----------



## mateix (Apr 1, 2004)

*yes*

I want to know, how to make chiken nuggets?pleased


----------



## scott123 (Apr 2, 2004)

Are you looking for a recipe for a breaded nugget (like weaver or tyson) or something like a mcnugget or a burger king chicken tender?


----------



## ramydam (Apr 2, 2004)

Here's the simplest recipe I found in an online search.  If you don't have all the spices, just salt and pepper will be OK.  You can make the crumbs by putting the crsipy bread in a ziplock bag and rolling over the bag with a rolling pin if you don't have a food processor.  Then your crumbs will already be in the bag and you can just add the spices without making a mess.

Crunchy Chicken Nuggets
What you need

*	Oil in a spray bottle- try to use olive oil
*	7 slices whole-wheat bread
*	3/4 tsp. salt
*	3/4 tsp. paprika
*	3/4 tsp. garlic powder
*	1/4 tsp. pepper
*	1 egg
*	2 lbs. boneless, skinless chicken-breast halves, cut into 1 1/2" pieces


What you do:

1.	Heat oven to 375 degrees. Line two baking sheets with foil; spray with oil and set aside. Place bread slices directly on oven rack and bake 5 to 6 minutes per side, until crisp.
2.	Break bread into pieces and place in bowl of food processor; process until crumbs are formed. Add salt, paprika, garlic powder, and pepper. Pulse to combine. Transfer to large resealable plastic bag.
3.	In large bowl, beat egg; add chicken pieces and stir well. Transfer chicken pieces, 10 at a time, to bag; toss to coat evenly. 
4.	Arrange on prepared baking sheets. Lightly spray with oil.
5.	Bake 15 to 18 minutes, until browned, crispy, and cooked through.

Makes 45 to 48 nuggets

from the "Mom-to-Mom Recipe Library" at www.homeschoolzone.com

(I can't believe I'm passing something on that so blatantly plays on the stereotype that only mothers fix their children's food.  Dads cook too!)


----------



## mateix (Apr 19, 2004)

*thanks*

Is the recipe of mc nuggetes like Mcdonalds?thanks a lot.


----------



## tj (May 1, 2004)

I think that Mc D's nuggets are a patented combo of white meat, extraneous chicken stuff and commercial hype.  This is very hard to reproduce.

Why not try making beef nuggets out of old shoe soles:  Tenderize in Cuisinart, shape with a cookie cutter made from old car parts, deep fry with lots of breading and serve with hot sauce.


----------



## mateix (May 8, 2004)

*yes but...*

I have bought some nuggets in the supermarket,I´ve suposed it´ll be a US company will seld them.How to make beef nuggets?How many differents nuggets are there?Becasuse here we eat fish and chiken.wich is the differents between the recipe than I received to the nuggets than I buy in Burguer king,etc,thanks a lot.


----------

